# HUGE DEAL: Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 (or Office Mac 2008) for $10



## raekwon (Nov 20, 2010)

{Link Deleted - Please get with your company if you qualify for the Microsoft HUP}

Apparently works with any Gmail address. Better get in on it before they take this deal back.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm downloading it now...and it worked with my Yahoo email.


----------



## Herald (Nov 20, 2010)

Rae, thanks! This is quite a deal. I wonder if there is any truth to the rumor that Office will eventually be all cloud and there will be no need for software soon. If that's true I can understand why they're almost giving Office away.


----------



## Edward (Nov 20, 2010)

Not sure how good a deal it is, based on this comment at the link:



> WARNING: This is 60-day trial software
> Read about it yourself at Microsoft site:
> Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010
> 60-Day evaluation expiration. This evaluation software will expire in 60 days after which it will deactivate and must be uninstalled before installing a purchased copy.



Clicking a bit more, it appears that this is for employer sponsored home use programs. I'm a bit concerned about the ethics of this.

And digging a bit more, it appears that that code is for the military. So there shouldn't be any moral issues for DOD employees using it.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> Not sure how good a deal it is, based on this comment at the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



[video=youtube;a1Y73sPHKxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Y73sPHKxw[/video]


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, this is a deal only for the employees of companies who have purchased corporate copies of MS products. I was able to purchase a $10 copy because my employer sent me the proper authenticating information.


----------



## raekwon (Nov 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> Not sure how good a deal it is, based on this comment at the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jason d (Nov 21, 2010)

Ya, this is only legal if your company is apart of this program.... looks like someone just put out the deal for others to take advantage of... which is not legal


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2010)

My "company" is part of the program and I just downloaded through another code. I think it must have been a glitch that they let this through because Microsoft allows employees to get a free copy of the software for home use (through the licensing arrangement sold to the company). The $9.95 is a download cost and not any money that Microsoft collects. Thread closed and link deleted as this is theft unless you qualify. If you qualify then go through your company to get the appropriate code.


----------

